

Ask YC: Usability tools? - c1sc0

Full-blown eyetracking studies are often too expensive for startups, aren't they? So what kind of UX tools are you using? What would you suggest to people who are on a budget?
======
ken
In Seattle, there's a group for startups that meets every month or two in a
coffee shop to trade usability feedback. It's been described as "like speed
dating" -- somebody tries with your website for 5-10 minutes, and then you
rotate. In an hour or two, and for the price of a cup of coffee, you get in-
person feedback from half a dozen people or more.

I tend to use such high-tech tools as a pencil and a pad of paper to take
notes. (If I had $50 to spare I might try Silverback, but I really like my
pencil.) I verbally encourage people to talk through what they're thinking and
what they're trying to do. Eye-tracking sounds cool but hearing 4 people in a
row say "the search box should be _here_!" is pretty darned effective.

------
mixmax
I would recommend www.useit.com combined with common sense and hallway
usability testing.

------
ScottWhigham
craigslist is a popular place to find users to test for cheap from what I've
heard/read (once you find the tools)

Not tried them: [http://www.webcredible.co.uk/services/website-
evaluation.sht...](http://www.webcredible.co.uk/services/website-
evaluation.shtml)

